#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  IBIZA 2012 Trip with pics Smile

## nigelandjan

A bit earlier this year we had a week in sunny Ibiza so here are some pics to show the ( other ) side of the Island to nightclubbing .


 We stayed at Santa Eulalia one of the Sol group hotels right on the coast ,, sorry cannot recommend it ,, not now anyway ,, I last stayed here about 9 years ago , then they couldn't do enough for you ,,, now all they want is money , money , money for everything .

Here is a shot of the hotel .






 As there is plenty to explore on the island we hired a car , I explained quite clearly to the guy I didn't mind what car I got , preferably any diesel with air con , BUT whatever they brought I didn't want one of those poxy Renault Clio's with a 98cc petrol engine in it ,,,,, " Si si Senoir "  was the reply .................so he brought me a Clio with a 98cc petrol engine 

Anyway after much revving and huffing and puffing our little French bundle of fun got us up this hill to this wonderful view .






Then we continued winding down through the trees to end up here , a rather pleasant little bay in Portinax ,, not  a great deal going on here , a few hotels surrounding the bay , so I guess if you book up here with no hire car this is about it for the week , pleasant enough though.




Another dawn another day so a trip over the other side of the Island to the infamous San Antonio Bay ,, now this is the time to sneak in here about 11am when all the hardcore folk are sound asleep ,, doubt this will be this quiet in 12 hours time !






Next day were off to the old town of Evissa I believe this is / was the capital here we are about to enter the old part of Dalt Villa , this is rather nice in here because no cars are allowed in unless you have a resident permit , so you don't have to keep dodging in and out of the roads .




Now once you enter inside here its uphill all the way to the top , and its fairly steep going to , but its worth it , there is a myriad of nooks and crannys along the way to explore .






Time to get the old sketch book out if I can find enough shade as the sun is blinding on the white paper .






Could spend a week in here painting ,, but I think some one wants to move on 


Next day a trip inland visiting many of the small villages and towns , we are made very welcome wherever we stop for lunch etc , as these are bloody hard times in Euro land , much unemployment for the youngsters with little to do all day but try and amuse themselves , but to their credit they are no problem and polite toward us.

I think this is a small town called Sant Joan , the weather is still being kind to us






Time for a quick painting as I spot a gazebo offering a lovely perspective with its dapple shade , so splish -splash get it down , the sun is blinding me , time for a nice cold tin of coke  :Smile: 




Well thats about it folks , albeit a quick shot of the local marina in Santa Eulalia as we waste time waiting to fly home . You can rent some of these yachts for around £1000 + PER DAY !  so I guess if you have that kinda wedge your already in the yachting fraternity ,, oh well I'll just have to settle for a painting .



Well thats about it hope you've enjoyed a little look around the Island , were off to Lanzarote in about a weeks time so will do a thread from there a bit later ,, cheers for now  :Smile:

----------


## Mid

damn outa greens  :Sad: 

top thread , thanxs

----------


## Butterfly

Ibiza, good times there, a good friend has a splendid house there, will need to go back for sure

----------


## taxexile

Nice artwork.

----------


## ralphlsasser

Very nice Nigel. I'm sure Jan enjoyed the mini vacation.

----------


## Tickiteboo

Good thread Nigel, brought back memories (although from 20 years ago). Cheers for taking the time to post - gotta spread the love again, owe ya one  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Nice photos and drawings Nige.

Did you photoshop the second photo ? I dont remember the sea being that blue in the Med, even when I was blasted on ecstacy coming out of Esparadis at 6am back in the day :-)

----------


## nigelandjan

^ No mate it was as it is  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

AO  will try and dig one out of the car for you mate  :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

Lovely pictures Nige. Did you have to get a visa for Jan or is that no longer a hurdle to travel ?

----------


## Dillinger

I dont know for sure, but isnt it a Schengen visa youd need

----------


## blue

> Time to get the old sketch book out if I can find enough shade as the sun is blinding on the white paper .


l


Nice thread ,  I used to love holidays in the Mediterranean , just out of main season . Where  you can have a proper beach holiday surrounded by   lots of topless and naked women + swimming -sunbathing-a beer and   repeat as necessary  , not hid under a giant umbrella .

 Interesting sketch looks almost cubist , at least after last nights red wine ..
Here's what this  prog I just nicked -pop art studio 6.3 -made of it , after a bit of prodding and tinkering
apologies to Nigel  and  Picaso .....

----------


## natalie8

Great pics and artwork, Nigel. I'm sure you're looking forward to your next trip. Green if I can.  :bananaman:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Lovely pictures Nige. Did you have to get a visa for Jan or is that no longer a hurdle to travel ?


She don't need any visa's mate , she is dual nationality now , has both passports ,, its the way to go ,, if you can go through with all the bloody palava ,, but its well worth it now

----------


## nigelandjan

> Nice thread , I used to love holidays in the Mediterranean , just out of main season . Where you can have a proper beach holiday surrounded by lots of topless and naked women + swimming -sunbathing-a beer and repeat as necessary , not hid under a giant umbrella .


 Yeah generally speaking mate your not wrong there ,, however we did do a wrongun on one beach ,, turned right instead of left and we ended up on a naturist nine bob note beach ,, I aint gonna knock em lying there starkers holding hands ,, it was their beach and we was off limits ,, I couldn't run quick enough outta that poxy sand though I can tell you ,,, Jan ,,,,,,,, well , she was just curious  :mid:  

     I hope  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Here we go again...

----------


## Dillinger

That would be  Es Cavalet beach Nige, i would guess  :Smile:

----------


## blue

I'm sure the gays are breeding somehow , they are everywhere ,,,,

This is  more what i had in mind

----------


## Dillinger

I stumbled upon a gay nudist beach with my kids in can picafort majorca 2 years ago. 

There should be bloody signs up. It was right near a paragliding centre too, so i didnt notice due to looking up and must have walked half a mile into the thick of it when my son mentioned, why has no one got any swimming trunks on

Come on kids, last one back to the hotels a cissy :Smile:

----------


## CNF55

Thanks for the memories, Nigel.

Spent my holiday in Santa Eulalia with a group of friends back in 1977. It was really beautiful, not too crowded and still very affordable then.

----------


## Dillinger

If anyone wants to get a gyst  of Brits on holiday, check this series out

YouTube

----------


## nigelandjan

The beach was the one near to the airport mate ..



 Well anyway thank you all kindly who have contributed so far and than you for your repo shown , as I said were off to Lanzarote in about a weeks time so will try and do a pic thread for you from there ,,, although how you make a load of volcanic ash look interesting ??  but I'll give it a go for sure  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Top quality pics dude. Nice stuff.

----------


## Imminent

Great pics and wonderful sketches. You must be a professional artist. Ibiza and the sea there look amazing.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thankyou for your kind remarks Imminent ,,,,but alas no mate I am a professional truck driver only  :Smile: 

I'm glad you enjoyed this one there is another thread coming up soon , I'll do it over xmas about the trip we have just done to Lanzarote , please take a peek when it arrives as I have painted a beautiful sunset on this one amongst many other pics I will be adding to the thread .

cheers Nigel

----------


## Imminent

You one hell of an amazing truck driver then!

----------

